# Autofest Build Off



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I was inspired by ALL the building going on so.......Slot Car Johnnie's in conjunction with AUTOFEST 2007 will be holding a Concours d"Elegance  (Best Appearing Car) contest complete w/ prizes and everything!












Wasn't sure where topost this since it fits in two cats.....hope you don't mind.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

So where is this being held? And when?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Sorry thought everyone knew...........

Only the biggest badest diecast, model kit, slot car race, slot car show and exhibit going!!

http://theautofest.com/

Just kidding, but it looks to be a great show!

There are several threads going on about it on this very board, Jeff (Motorcitytoyz.com), Bob Beers, Mr. Coney....us of course will all be in attendance and/or set up.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

This just in.........

There will be trophies for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place as well as an exclusive (Limited to 100 pieces) slot car body (Body type To Be Announced)....and the first one hundred entrants registered will receive a free exclusive body.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Bah Humbug  No Mail-ins


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Update: I picked up all 12 trophies yesterday, and the exclusive slot car bodies arrived today! 

Both look great.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I really wish I could be ther for it, unfortunately I'm gonna be pretty busy that weekend.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Slot Car Johnnie here-

Below is the first pic of the 1971 Hemi Cuda (Orange & Black tampo's of course!). Pad printed tampo's include _"HEMI"_ and the AUTOFEST 2007 C'dE graphic. Each of the first 100 entrants into the Slot Car Concours d"Elegance contest at this years AUTOFEST 2007 event will receive one of these Very Limited Edition cars in special AUTOFEST 2007 packaging FREE of charge (limit one car per person)!!!!











Look for us at tables 35 ~ 37........hope to see you there!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Nice looking car, I sent you an e-mail, Randy.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Got it.....have been out of town (basically) the entire month of August, just got back to home sweet home!

Will LYK in a few days.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Less then one weeek.............better finish up your latest creations and give that paint time to dry!

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*tick tock...........just around the corner*

Can't wait to start seeing some pix this weekend. You guys and gals have a blast!  rr


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

Well, here is one, masking off the hood , headlights and spoiler is about the max amount of customization I am capable of.. and maybe not even that much looking at the picture!!


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

picks from fest


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

more....


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

more...


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

more................


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

more...............









...


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

more.............


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

more.........


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

more....................


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

more.................


----------

